# 220 Acre lease- Holmes County Fl.



## Havana Dude (Oct 31, 2008)

Mostly hardwoods, some pines, 3 ponds, unknown if fishing would be productive. This property belongs to a co-worker at the fire dept. Contact Kathy at 850-524-4232 cell
850-877-9978 Home  

Deer, turkey, quail   $1200/yr

Please contact Kathy as I have not seen the property and know nothing about it other than what she has told me. And for those who do not know, NO Fall turkey season in Holmes county and ONE season/possession in spring.


----------



## kw5891 (Nov 1, 2008)

Havana Dude said:


> Mostly hardwoods, some pines, 3 ponds, unknown if fishing would be productive. This property belongs to a co-worker at the fire dept. Contact Kathy at 850-524-4232 cell
> 850-877-9978 Home
> 
> Deer, turkey, quail   $1200/yr
> ...



o where o where is Holmes county ? i found it


----------



## Buckstalk (Nov 12, 2008)

IS this property still available?


----------



## mjb971 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think it is,


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 13, 2008)

Buckstalk said:


> IS this property still available?



Sorry, I meant to reply to this yesterday, but got in a hurry. I don't have any info about the availability of this lease. Contact Kathy at the number in the original thread. I'm just doing this for her as a co-worker.


----------

